# Dark Furry Dominates Human RP



## Wolf22red (May 11, 2018)

Would any dominant Furs like to dominate me (Human) in the Dark RP ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 12, 2018)

Are you a bot or some sh*t? Because you made 4 damn threads about the same exact thing


----------



## Wolf22red (May 12, 2018)

no, I'm gonna delete some of my posts


----------



## Wolf22red (May 12, 2018)

I can't figure out how to delete threads


----------



## Baalf (May 12, 2018)

Seems more like a mistake, to me. Bots usually post ads.

Anyway, I woud rather be interested in an RP where anthros prevail over humans, so I may be up for it. Just to warn you, read my sig.


----------

